# Troy Floyd asked this via a private message. Can anyone help?



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Troy Floyd is a new member, who is unfamiliar on how to post a question on the open forum. Can anyone help?

*Im incubating ONE fertile chicken egg in a shoe box with a 7 watt light bulb, with water in a bowl, and the egg is 1-2 inches away from the bulb i took the temp its 101.7 ive been turning the egg every now and then, but i need help because im in a position where i cant do anything, or buy, no car, no credit card, i need to know if i can do anything else!!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Help with what? I don't see a question there. 

How does this person know the egg is fertile? Something just doesn't look right about this.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We would like to hear more....


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Why is some broke guy with nothing,trying to hatch 1 egg?In a shoe box,no less.Something isn't right about that post.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I was just trying to give the benefit over the doubt. Who knows, it may be a young kid reaching out on a forum for the first time. :dunno:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get that you don't want someone left hanging. The issue is this subject is in a PM where no queries can be made about what the heck? That last sentence raises all kinds of red flags. Why mention those things at all? Is it because it's a kid or is it someone looking for a handout? 

Have you heard anything else?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've seen something like this post before. It's not the first time.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

The kid claims to be 20 years old, and his IP address returns to Richmond, Virginia. I haven't heard anything else, so lets just disregard until he learns how to communicate correctly with our members.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Call us paranoid. Guess that happens with age.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Na, just the signs of a good moderator!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or paranoid people. There are generally clues that something doesn't add up, that mention about no credit cards was the clue to this one.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The whole story didn't add up.Reminded me of the time I was selling Weimaraner(sp?) puppies.I was contacted by a "deaf woman with a 6 wk old baby" wanting a puppy.Warning sign-no woman in her right mind wants a puppy and a 6 wk old baby at the same time.Plus,she Fed Ex'd a check for $900 to me,the puppy was $500, and I was suppose to deposit it and send the difference to her,another warning sign.Dale believed it and I told him it was a scam.He insisted so I took him to the bank and let them tell him it was a scam.I don't think he believed them,either.They were suppose to let me know what came of it but ,of course,never heard anything.You gotta go with your gut,especially these days..


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

He could be a troll, or he might just be someone that doesn't know how to navigate forums. Sadly, if he reads this thread, I doubt he will want to post here again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is not the first time someone has tried to PM someone for something other than being just a chicken owner. I've had one or two. They must think that keeping it off the forum keeps them under wraps to gain whatever it is they're trying to gain. Because Havasu posted it in the open it outed the ploy. 

The mention of money is a red flag everyone should immediately recognize as a problem. If you don't know them, don't engage when they start talking money or lack of. 

This person had ample time to come back to either speak to the forum or to Havasu before we raised the concerns about this message.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

People are a riot.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt more so than others. They did ask this:


havasu said:


> i need to know if i can do anything else!!


And yes, there is more that they can do, one would be to turn the egg as many times per day as possible, another would be to find a flashlight and candle it.

FWIW, I know of a couple of young men that post this sort of stuff on a regular basis, and they are really just looking for help, not money, and they aren't trolling. They tend to frustrate many with their posts, myself included, but by giving them the benefit of the doubt I have found out that they are just broke young folks without the means to buy incubators, gadgets, gas, cars, *whatever*, and heck, even their parents don't have credit cards.


----------

